# How do you do a head swap in PS5?



## sonesta_b (May 1, 2013)

I did a group session and took many shots of the same pose so I can switch some people's head who have eyes closed, are talking, etc.  How do I go about doing that?

Sonesta


----------



## sonesta_b (May 3, 2013)

Wow...doesn't anyone know how to do head swaps in PS?


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 3, 2013)

My preferred way is to drag the image with the good face onto the image with the bad face, create a mask to hide all and then paint with white to reveal.  Often, it is easier just to replace the closed eye, or the smile instead of the entire head.  There are many tutorials and videos available if you will just do a Google search for "swap heads in Photoshop CS5.  The information will probably be better than what you will find on a Lightroom forum.


----------



## sonesta_b (May 4, 2013)

Bryan Conner said:


> My preferred way is to drag the image with the good face onto the image with the bad face, create a mask to hide all and then paint with white to reveal.  Often, it is easier just to replace the closed eye, or the smile instead of the entire head.  There are many tutorials and videos available if you will just do a Google search for "swap heads in Photoshop CS5.  The information will probably be better than what you will find on a Lightroom forum.



Thank you so much!  I did Google some tutorials (before I read this post) but  they were pretty lame. Very difficult to do. I finally found the method you mentioned here and tried that with great success.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2013)

Sorry Sonesta, busy week! I started replying but had to run. Are you happy you've got everything working now?


----------



## Karayuschij (May 4, 2013)

Personally I prefer to copy the part of the photo with the new head, making an enough large selection around it, and past it over the destination image.
And then to use the method of mask describe by Bryan.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2013)

One more tip - when you copy the new head over to the other photo, with plenty of space around it, drop the opacity to 50%.  That'll allow you to use transform to adjust to match the image underneath, and then I'd put it back to normal opacity and layer mask it.


----------



## sonesta_b (May 6, 2013)

Yes...I think I've now found the method that works for me. Thank you all so much!


----------

